# Last foal of the season



## amysue (May 7, 2017)

McCall's MJ Janey surprised us with this colt this morning, sired by Turbo "Ccummins Tebo Diesel" (his first foal), and of course, he's pretty proud of himself.


----------



## chandab (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (May 8, 2017)

Oh my, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2017)

What a winsome little guy. My husband saw his picture and was smitten.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Very Nice , what amazing markings






Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 17, 2017)

He reminds me of some we've had lately... What a neat little guy!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 18, 2017)

Big congrats! I love a bay pinto, he's a pretty boy.


----------

